# Lookin for a pen pal or something similar



## Beer Mortal (Mar 6, 2009)

I love writing letters and sketching for people
and making small care packages for them
but recently no one seems interested or has the time to reply.
So im lookin for someone to swap letters with and just write too,
its fun to receive mail and write it. I also have an old typewriter that im getting ink for,
itd be awesome to have a pen pal
and make stuff for them

lemme know if your interested!
id love more than one.
:drinking::arrgh:


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 6, 2009)

i'd be pretty fucking stoked to have a pen pal. im up


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 6, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

this seems pretty neat. ide be down.


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 7, 2009)

I am very interseted in being a pen pal.. I like sending and receving mail. (anything besides bills)


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 8, 2009)

Im so happy people are interested!
I do love to write to people and keep in touch,
email just isnt much fun to me
so ill be writing you guys your letters and other things then mailing them out soon as possible
gotta get stamps too!
pm me your address when ya can please


----------



## stove (Mar 8, 2009)

Dude I'd be stoked to send and receive letters! I love real-mail.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome! just send me your address in a pm


----------



## incendiary (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, are you still interested in a pen pal? I like exchanging stuff in the mail


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 20, 2009)

On its way yo!!


----------



## Shoestring (Mar 21, 2009)

*PM me a message and i'll give you my address. (I WILL WRITE YOU)!*
*I love writing letters too and will never forsake you! lol! *
*So, let me know if you want to keep in contact by mail the old fasion way and i'll surely write you not only once, but as much as you feel like reading!*
*"Shoestring"*


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, hell while evryones at this why doesnt everyone write everyone!!! haha


----------



## matt (Mar 22, 2009)

ecoprisoners.org


----------



## moe (Mar 23, 2009)

im so down for this.
hell yes.
it beats e-mail and all thi shite.
i love it the old fashioned way!
=D


----------



## mkirby (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah me too, I love letters.


----------



## FreeBHamster (Mar 24, 2009)

Im down! Real letters kick ass!


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 25, 2009)

sweet! Sorry i havent replied lately ive been busy exchanging things and finalizing letters!
everyone whos stilll interested and hasnt already sent me their address please send it and ill reply back giving you my address!
im sending a few out today if i can find some stamps.
haha if anyone has extra stamps too please do send some
even if its just two or three
:'D


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 26, 2009)

i make my own postcards, and keep an orlando mailing address.
if anyone sends a PM with a mailing address where you receive at, i'll reply by USPS with my own address.
occasionally someone might get lucky with a book or DVD or something, who knows.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 27, 2009)

I finally got a few stamps and found my mail key ahah
so Ill be sending out a couple letters today


----------



## Mouse (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to write letters to people all the time. send them random packages of random wierd things. I miss that. when i friend went to jail I spent all my postage on writing to him on a weekly basis for 2.5 years. now he's out of jail, which is awesome... but I don't have anyone ti write to anymore  lol. strange dilemma, right?

I'd love to write.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 28, 2009)

awh i used to do that with my father, always right him or my moms brother who was in jaul and spend all my extra on them.


id love to write to you, you seem awesome !
:]


----------



## stove (Mar 28, 2009)

oh BTW, I can def. snag a sheet of stamps from work and drop them out...My address will be invalid in two weeks or so though...


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome! haha that would be so coveinant.
oh? awh how come?


----------



## ent_ink (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm on board with this, wouldn't mind writing to others as well PM if you're interested.


----------



## stove (Mar 31, 2009)

So, never did get YOUR address, but I've got two more weeks of home-living before I hit the road. After the StP gathering in Portland, I'm headed off to the wilderness to do a 2700mi trek up the west coast. I'll stop by here every so often, but I'm sure as hell not bringing a computer with me.


----------



## moe (Apr 1, 2009)

my dads, in jail,
so ill be writing to him for year.
but i cant wait to write back to you.
=/
and whoever else.lol


----------



## dime (Apr 2, 2009)

i want a pen pal since im finding myself extremely bored trying settle down


----------



## lyzinga (Jul 15, 2018)

Great ideas! brings me back to the days of zines & snailmail & distro catalogs hehe... <3 usps mail

Lyz
4353 Deer Run Rd
Evans, GA 30809

I'd love to send little cards and trinkets as well... drawings, photos, artsy shit


----------



## Lilly (Sep 7, 2018)

hi


----------

